# Cashing Stimulus Check



## PatrickMurtha

I received my paper stimulus check by FedEx from my US-based mailing service. I have banked with Banorte for nine years, but they refuse to accept the check for deposit. I inquired about opening an account at Intercam, and was told that although under ordinary circumstances, they would open a new account for me and accept an international paper check as a deposit into it, they would not be able to do this during the COVID crisis. Hmm. You never know if officials are quoting actual policy, or just making something up to get rid of you. 

A 2015 thread here - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/m...iving-mexico/669530-cashing-us-check-mex.html - indicated that Santander and Bancomer would accept international paper checks for deposit. Has anyone had more recent experiences? I would be perfectly willing to open a new account at any bank, I have had such frustrations with Banorte over the years.


----------



## lat19n

So you can't simply take a photo of the check and deposit it into a US account online ?


----------



## PatrickMurtha

I don’t have a US bank account and have discovered that I am unable to open one from here. Even those online only accounts.


----------



## lat19n

PatrickMurtha said:


> I don’t have a US bank account and have discovered that I am unable to open one from here. Even those online only accounts.


You can, at least we did, open a Schwab account using a Mexican address. It is a Schwab international account - but they will have a minimum deposit requirement.

If that doesn't work perhaps you can endorse your paper check and have someone in the US deposit it (and reimburse you). 

The IRS had our bank transfer info from our tax return. We received it amazingly fast - considering that our returns have had a Mexican street address for years.

Edit : I've never tried it but perhaps if you endorsed your check with something like - "for deposit into : acct #" of another person maybe that would work.


----------



## Chelloveck

If you have PayPal account, you can deposit via the PayPal mobile app. However, the service they use for that - Ingo Money - might flag the deposit since it will geolocate your phone as being in Mexico.

You can download an app to spoof your phone's location and make it look like you're in the U.S. before you make the deposit, otherwise you might be dealing with Ingo Money's notoriously slow customer service department for a couple of days to get the deposit to go in.


----------



## PatrickMurtha

Thanks for the ideas! I am apparently not eligible for a PayPal Cash account; I did try going that route. Ditto other services like TransferWise. I think I must have been a horrible person. &#55357;&#56898;

I have no living family members or close friends in the US, unfortunately. Really on my own here. Now that I have the stimulus check in hand (which I thought might never happen!), I definitely want to handle it locally.


----------



## lat19n

PatrickMurtha said:


> Thanks for the ideas! I am apparently not eligible for a PayPal Cash account; I did try going that route. Ditto other services like TransferWise. I think I must have been a horrible person. ��
> 
> I have no living family members or close friends in the US, unfortunately. Really on my own here. Now that I have the stimulus check in hand (which I thought might never happen!), I definitely want to handle it locally.


Does it have Donald Trump's signature ? You can always frame it.


----------



## PatrickMurtha

I had better not comment on that.


----------



## lat19n

I never followed up on it - but at one point I read that your check is not a GIFT from the US Treasury. At some point they are expecting those monies back. So if you never cash the check you might not be losing much...


----------



## PatrickMurtha

No, this payment at least is a straight-up cash transfer, treated as if it were a tax refund. I’ll take the money - can really use it now. The business that I carefully built over five years is close to completely destroyed.


----------



## lat19n

Well be sure and let everyone know what resolution you arrive at.


----------



## Stevenjb

The Stimulus money is referred to as a US Tax Refund. And another one may be coming.

Keep looking for bank options in Mexico.


----------



## lat19n

Stevenjb said:


> The Stimulus money is referred to as a US Tax Refund. And another one may be coming.


I don't think they are giving you something for nothing.

Some how that tax refund this year will be classified as income in the future. But I have no idea.


----------



## Stevenjb

lat19n said:


> I believe - it is a tax refund against FUTURE earnings. What that means I have no idea. Just don't be surprised. I believe - they are not giving you something for nothing.


From what I have heard it is a direct Refund - no strings. Some junior Congress persons were floating a $10K advance against someone's future Social Security benefit.

The check you have probably has a cash-by date printed on the check. I assume you get Social Security direct deposit - why did you not use that route?


----------



## lat19n

Stevenjb said:


> From what I have heard it is a direct Refund - no strings. Some junior Congress persons were floating a $10K advance against someone's future Social Security benefit.
> 
> The check you have probably has a cash-by date printed on the check. I assume you get Social Security direct deposit - why did you not use that route?


I have enough stress in my life - I really didn't want to go there at the moment BUT :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyphillipserb/2020/03/25/all-you-wanted-to-know-about-those-tax-stimulus-checks-but-were-afraid-to-ask/#4a4c19b1f9c9

Specifically - "Technically, the checks are advances of a new, temporary credit for 2020. It will not affect your “normal” refund in 2020, nor how much you owe. Since we haven’t filed for 2020 yet, the IRS will “advance” your check based on your most recently filed tax return (2018 or 2019 tax return). "

In OUR case - our 2018 return (upon which our rebate check was based) was much different from our 2019 return. Principally because I opted to roll IRA funds into Ross
IRA accts. 

In the end they will reclaim whatever monies they paid us in the 'stimulus' check.


----------



## PatrickMurtha

Well, but the same article goes on to say, “Either way, you won’t miss out by taking the check and you don’t have to pay it back.” Although I will admit, the entire article is confusing. 

Anyway, to answer Steven’s questions: The check is void after one year. I’m not receiving Social Security benefits yet (although I turn 62 this August and am filing for them now).


----------



## PatrickMurtha

Stevenjb said:


> The Stimulus money is referred to as a US Tax Refund. And another one may be coming.
> 
> Keep looking for bank options in Mexico.


Indeed, I hope that something more IS coming. That would help me bridge the gap between now and October 3, when I should receive my first monthly Social Security benefit, saints be praised.

I am inquiring at all the Mexican banks!


----------



## Isla Verde

PatrickMurtha said:


> No, this payment at least is a straight-up cash transfer, treated as if it were a tax refund. I’ll take the money - can really use it now. The business that I carefully built over five years is close to completely destroyed.


My condolences, Patrick. I hope you can think of a way to keep your business going or to start a new one. ¡Buena suerte!


----------



## PatrickMurtha

Thank you! It was my private English teaching business here in Querétaro. It had built up nicely from 2015 until now, but first I lost my corporate client at the end of April; they represented half of my revenue. I have lost a few other students too, because of their personal and financial difficulties. The remaining students have migrated online (Skype), but only represent 1/3 of the January business (and they will continue to fall away; lost another this week). 

Still, I am lucky, because I can take my Social Security benefit this year - I turn 62 on August 15. So retirement beckons!


----------



## PatrickMurtha

I found an acquaintance in the US who is willing to deposit the stimulus check for me and then Xoom the money into my Banorte account. I hated asking, but I was getting nothing but “Nos” here. Santander will not even open new accounts during the crisis.


----------



## Stevenjb

PatrickMurtha said:


> I found an acquaintance in the US who is willing to deposit the stimulus check for me and then Xoom the money into my Banorte account. I hated asking, but I was getting nothing but “Nos” here. Santander will not even open new accounts during the crisis.


Awesome - a will, a way.


----------



## PatrickMurtha

Stevenjb said:


> Awesome - a will, a way.


Thank you! Haven’t much choice - I need that money. But I do feel that this, like so many things, has been a lot harder than it needed to be. COVID + US government + Mexican banking = well, it’s not good.


----------



## alan-in-mexicali

Have you tried a "Casa de Cambio"? EXCUSE any Spanish spelling errors please.... You would most likely end up getting a fair bit less than the US$1200 the "stimulus" payments promise... BUT.. IT is anonymous... the Casa de Cambio clears it through THEIR bank account... Check various money changers for the best deal... AND GET A RECEIPT FOR YOUR "DEPOSIT" FOR COLLECTION!!!
Personally, I lost ALL FAITH in Mexican banks when the devalued the currency a few years ago...[peso account] my over-all experiences with Mexican banks has NOT been GOOD!


----------



## Stevenjb

Patrick, the next Stimulus EIP payment may be issued on debit card - could make it easier for you.


----------



## lat19n

Stevenjb said:


> Patrick, the next Stimulus EIP payment may be issued on debit card - could make it easier for you.


Yes - and I understand those cards will have Donald Trump's signature ! He is a very generous guy. Maybe I should re-elect him ?


----------



## Stevenjb

lat19n said:


> Yes - and I understand those cards will have Donald Trump's signature ! He is a very generous guy. Maybe I should re-elect him ?


I don't care if it has Micky Mouse's signature, and Mosulini can sign it too - show me the Stimulus money.

OBTW - got a letter a few days ago from Donald Trump - informing me of my Stimulus Payout. His signature looks like a California earthquake gone wild - on the other hand - I do thank the US Government for the money.


----------



## PatrickMurtha

alan-in-mexicali said:


> Have you tried a "Casa de Cambio"? EXCUSE any Spanish spelling errors please.... You would most likely end up getting a fair bit less than the US$1200 the "stimulus" payments promise... BUT.. IT is anonymous... the Casa de Cambio clears it through THEIR bank account... Check various money changers for the best deal... AND GET A RECEIPT FOR YOUR "DEPOSIT" FOR COLLECTION!!!
> Personally, I lost ALL FAITH in Mexican banks when the devalued the currency a few years ago...[peso account] my over-all experiences with Mexican banks has NOT been GOOD!


Looked a little into this possibility, didn’t get to pay dirt...nothing seems “normal” at the moment. But good thought, I appreciate it!


----------



## PatrickMurtha

Stevenjb said:


> Patrick, the next Stimulus EIP payment may be issued on debit card - could make it easier for you.


Here’s hoping!


----------



## Macroomite

I received a stimulus check 2 weeks back and tried to deposit it in my US bank account using my cell phone app: taking pic of front and back etc ... but it failed numerous times! I called the bank in the US and they could not explain why despite seeing that it came through clearly. I was told to mail in check to the head office in US for deposit. Have just seen that the mail-in was accepted for deposit and appears in my account.


----------



## Stevenjb

Macroomite said:


> I received a stimulus check 2 weeks back and tried to deposit it in my US bank account using my cell phone app: taking pic of front and back etc ... but it failed numerous times! I called the bank in the US and they could not explain why despite seeing that it came through clearly. I was told to mail in check to the head office in US for deposit. Have just seen that the mail-in was accepted for deposit and appears in my account.


May be the bank saw it coming from a foreign IP address. Try a VPN service.


----------



## [email protected]

lat19n said:


> So you can't simply take a photo of the check and deposit it into a US account online ?


. . . that is exactly how I deposited my Economic Impact Payment check . . . mobile deposit to my U.S. bank . . . waited a couple of days to verify it cleared, then transfered funds down here to my Banamex checking account . . . kinda of a hassle, since I am receiving my SSA benefit direct deposited . . . I thought the IRS & SSA were talking . . . ??? grins, sort of a rhetorical question . . . con una sonrisa


----------



## [email protected]

lat19n said:


> I never followed up on it - but at one point I read that your check is not a GIFT from the US Treasury. At some point they are expecting those monies back. So if you never cash the check you might not be losing much...


 . . . not taxed . . . not viewed as income either . . .


----------



## [email protected]

PatrickMurtha said:


> Well, but the same article goes on to say, “Either way, you won’t miss out by taking the check and you don’t have to pay it back.” Although I will admit, the entire article is confusing.
> 
> Anyway, to answer Steven’s questions: The check is void after one year. I’m not receiving Social Security benefits yet (although I turn 62 this August and am filing for them now).


 . . . reach out to your local SSA office via phone ( back in the states ) and speak with someone . . . there are various laws and rules ( using your income from prior years to determine your SSA Part B payment for one . . . ) (((read the blogs, almost universally condemned ))) . . . SSA office can help you navigate through that 'mind field" . .


----------



## RogerPat

PatrickMurtha said:


> I found an acquaintance in the US who is willing to deposit the stimulus check for me and then Xoom the money into my Banorte account. I hated asking, but I was getting nothing but “Nos” here. Santander will not even open new accounts during the crisis.


Did that work? What bank was able to help in the US? What was written on the check in order to correctly endorse? I know chase will not except endorsed tax returns on 3rd party accounts. I’ve been having a hard time trying to cash my tax return in any bank in Mexico it’s so frustrating!


----------



## TundraGreen

Do you have an account at a Mexican Bank? I don't know if that would help, but I wouldn't even try at a bank where I didn't have an account.


----------



## RogerPat

TundraGreen said:


> Do you have an account at a Mexican Bank? I don't know if that would help, but I wouldn't even try at a bank where I didn't have an account.


Apparently there are no banks in Mexico that cash American checks coming from the treasury. Unless there are some that I don’t know about or other methods? The problem is my amount is also large more than 8k so makes things even harder.


----------



## TundraGreen

Can you just deposit it to your own account at a US bank, then access the funds with a debit card at an ATM here? Many US banks now let you deposit a check just by photographing it with your phone.

Edit: I see that was suggested above.


----------



## roxannyassin

PatrickMurtha said:


> I received my paper stimulus check by FedEx from my US-based mailing service. I have banked with Banorte for nine years, but they refuse to accept the check for deposit. I inquired about opening an account at Intercam, and was told that although under ordinary circumstances, they would open a new account for me and accept an international paper check as a deposit into it, they would not be able to do this during the COVID crisis. Hmm. You never know if officials are quoting actual policy, or just making something up to get rid of you.
> 
> A 2015 thread here - Cashing a US check in Mex - indicated that Santander and Bancomer would accept international paper checks for deposit. Has anyone had more recent experiences? I would be perfectly willing to open a new account at any bank, I have had such frustrations with Banorte over the years.


Same here but they wanted 10,000 to open an account and keep that balance.! lol um no


----------



## Jerome Washington

Hi do you know which bank your friend used to deposit your stimulus check? and how did you have to sign on the back? I need to send my stimulus to a friend as I canät cash it here.

Thank you


----------



## Emco

PatrickMurtha said:


> I found an acquaintance in the US who is willing to deposit the stimulus check for me and then Xoom the money into my Banorte account. I hated asking, but I was getting nothing but “Nos” here. Santander will not even open new accounts during the crisis.


Hi Patrick, were you able to endorse it? I'm in a similar situation, I received the stimulus check at my old house and my sister brought it with her hoping I could cash it here, where you able to endorse it to your friend? I think I'm gonna do that too 

cheers!


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you have a US bank with a mobile deposit capability, as most do, you can scan and deposit from your computer, or with a photo from your phone. Your bank's site will give you the directions. Then, it shows immediately and you can void the check and file it.


----------



## SleepParty

PatrickMurtha said:


> I found an acquaintance in the US who is willing to deposit the stimulus check for me and then Xoom the money into my Banorte account. I hated asking, but I was getting nothing but “Nos” here. Santander will not even open new accounts during the crisis.


Yo, were you able to endorse the check and have your acquaintance cash it for you? I'm in Mexico at the moment and have a relative in the US. I'm thinking of sending it over to get the job done, but I'm not positively sure if stimulus checks can be endorsed.


----------



## eastwind

I read in today's news that Biden is talking about another stimulus payment. It would be $1400, to bring the $600 we just got up to the $2000 that some people wanted. This info was "leaked" as one of the details supposedly in his $2T plan. 

Anyway, I mention this because if you can get direct deposit set up for your payment ahead of time, that's far easier than trying to cash a paper check. I got my two stimmies direct-deposited because when I paid my taxes I used direct deposit for the refund (or maybe I owed and had them directly debit the account, I don't remember). Either way, if you do that when you file, then when these other payments come along they just use the same account. 

There's also an online tool that the IRS set up that will let you tell them your direct deposit info. If you can use that and do so soon enough, you can avoid another paper check. (To learn more, read IRS Launches Online Tool to Track the Status of Your Stimulus Payment and Have It Direct Deposited.)

If you don't have a US bank account, though, I don't know if any of that works for a Mexican account. 

IMHO, every US person moving to Mexico should keep at least one US bank account active if possible. ("Not possible" would include those people without enough spare cash to maintain a minumum balance in the account to avoid the fees). Otherwise, highly recommended to keep the US account open for this kind of thing. Preferably with smart-phone check deposit and full online banking with internet bill-pay.


----------



## MangoTango

I am probably one the few people who have purchased TurboTax 2020 and have plugged in some rough numbers to get an idea of where we stand. There were two things that caught my eye this year. 1) There was a question regarding gains on crypto currencies. (I had none) 2) There is a form dealing with the two stimulus payments. I need to study the math more closely but it looks like if you received any monies and should not have it will have an impact on taxes owed.


----------



## Jerome Washington

SleepParty said:


> Yo, were you able to endorse the check and have your acquaintance cash it for you? I'm in Mexico at the moment and have a relative in the US. I'm thinking of sending it over to get the job done, but I'm not positively sure if stimulus checks can be endorsed.


Bank of America doesn't do that. If your friend has Chase or some other bank that will accept it ur good to go. I only asked Chase and Bof A so far


----------



## SleepParty

Jerome Washington said:


> Bank of America doesn't do that. If your friend has Chase or some other bank that will accept it ur good to go. I only asked Chase and Bof A so far


Hmmmmm alright. I'ma keep asking around, thanks dude.


----------



## Dan Van

My mom in the USA has the stimulus checks for my US Citizen children born in Mexico. I was able to get a Chase Account opened for one of my sons and got his check deposited but I have failed at getting an account with the other two. Also failed with Bank of American and Capital One (If we had a cellphone registered in their name with a USA Number) we could open a Capital one account. My US passport is expired. I can't fly home for now and I am unwilling to travel for 6 hours by bus to GDL to get a new one, besides which there are no available openings for passport services. 
Has anyone had luck with any other banks at opening an account from Mexico?


----------



## PatrickMurtha

SleepParty said:


> Yo, were you able to endorse the check and have your acquaintance cash it for you? I'm in Mexico at the moment and have a relative in the US. I'm thinking of sending it over to get the job done, but I'm not positively sure if stimulus checks can be endorsed.


I forget which bank my friend uses, but yes, he was able to do it.


----------



## RogerPat

PatrickMurtha said:


> I forget which bank my friend uses, but yes, he was able to do it.


Could you be so kind as to find out what bank your friend uses please I have plenty of family that will cash my CA income tax check, I just need a US bank that will do it with me being in Mexico.


----------



## PatrickMurtha

RogerPat said:


> Could you be so kind as to find out what bank your friend uses please I have plenty of family that will cash my CA income tax check, I just need a US bank that will do it with me being in Mexico.


I think I had best preserve his privacy. I don’t someone going to his bank and saying “I hear you do this” and them saying “No we don’t”, with the result that he can’t do it for me anymore.


----------



## RogerPat

PatrickMurtha said:


> I think I had best preserve his privacy. I don’t someone going to his bank and saying “I hear you do this” and them saying “No we don’t”, with the result that he can’t do it for me anymore.


I understand your concern; however, that a scenario is a little far fetched. I thought we were here to share resolutions, naming banks that can assist us is not going to all of a sudden change company policy across the whole country.
Thanks anyway. Hopefully there are more solutions out there for those of us in need, glad you had yours.


----------



## PatrickMurtha

RogerPat said:


> I understand your concern; however, that a scenario is a little far fetched. I thought we were here to share resolutions, naming banks that can assist us is not going to all of a sudden change company policy across the whole country.
> Thanks anyway. Hopefully there are more solutions out there for those of us in need, glad you had yours.


Not to be ornery, but I don’t think it’s far-fetched AT ALL.


----------



## Stevenjb

If you are on social security, perhaps having someone become your Payee w/SSA may allow them to cash the check. Then remove them as Payee.


----------



## Frank99

Stevenjb said:


> Awesome - a will, a way.


How did your friend from the us deposit your stimulus check into his account? I am trying to help my aunt who lives abroad in Mexico and doesn’t have a u.s. account anymore, she has Citibanomex in Mexico. But they won’t accept the stimulus check. Help please


----------



## PatrickMurtha

My friend’s bank changed their rules and won’t cash endorsed third-party checks anymore; most US banks won’t. So I don’t know what to say. 

Courier services such as FedEx and DHL and Estafeta won’t allow one to mail the checks, either.

Santander MX accepted and marked my third stimulus check for cashing, then changed their mind and refused to cash it, rendering the check invalid and valueless by their marking. I am currently in litigation with Santander over this, but honestly, I don’t expect to ever realize that $1400.

Your aunt’s best bet is probably Order Express, which will cash the check if it is clean and unmarked. I discovered that too late.


----------



## RogerPat

There is a way to Cash Checks from US treasury, I am currently in the process of doing so with OrderExpress Casa de Cambio. They have money transfer services, shipping service and other products but one of them being able to cash USA treasury checks. The reason they can do this is because they have a financial center based in Chicago, which is as a check cashing center. I suppose our checks go through their system and since they do business here in Mexico, they are able to offer the service! I am so happy! 

The downfall is that they only have offices in southern Mexico so you would have to travel to Michoacan, Aguascalientes, Zacatecaz or Guadalajara, among few other main branches. 

They do not have a fee per say; however, you would have to settle for the dollar exchange rate for that particular day when all of the paperwork is completed and approved. I live in northern Mexico so I had to fill out some paperwork and send through fedex copies of my ID, Utility bill, Tax proof of funds (W2, etc) the signed check with thumb print. 

Before I did all of that, I verified if it was possible to cash by calling first. I sent images of the check to a young sir named Juan Diaz via email and he was very helpful throughout the whole process. After they verified validity of the check he referred me to the nearest branch which was in Guadlajara. I have been talking to the woman in charge of that place Lucrecia, and also a sweet lady helping me with everything.

I was actually approved today so everything looking good so far and ill be flying out there next monday. Check them out, call them if you think they might help you. They only speak spanish so you might want to get a translator if you needed.

 https://www.orderexpress.com.mx/Home/ 

I hope this helps some of you with this issue. They can cash any type of USA by the way not just Treasury. They just ask where the funds are coming from and what the entity that sends that does for and their relationship to you.

Let me know if this helps anyone! I have spent 2 years looking for solutions with banks and trying to open USA accounts from MX with no success and now there is a light at the end of the tunnel!

Have a good day!


----------



## Isla Verde

RogerPat said:


> There is a way to Cash Checks from US treasury, I am currently in the process of doing so with OrderExpress Casa de Cambio. They have money transfer services, shipping service and other products but one of them being able to cash USA treasury checks. The reason they can do this is because they have a financial center based in Chicago, which is as a check cashing center. I suppose our checks go through their system and since they do business here in Mexico, they are able to offer the service! I am so happy!
> 
> The downfall is that they only have offices in southern Mexico so you would have to travel to Michoacan, Aguascalientes, Zacatecaz or Guadalajara, among few other main branches.
> 
> They do not have a fee per say; however, you would have to settle for the dollar exchange rate for that particular day when all of the paperwork is completed and approved. I live in northern Mexico so I had to fill out some paperwork and send through fedex copies of my ID, Utility bill, Tax proof of funds (W2, etc) the signed check with thumb print.
> 
> Before I did all of that, I verified if it was possible to cash by calling first. I sent images of the check to a young sir named Juan Diaz via email and he was very helpful throughout the whole process. After they verified validity of the check he referred me to the nearest branch which was in Guadlajara. I have been talking to the woman in charge of that place Lucrecia, and also a sweet lady helping me with everything.
> 
> I was actually approved today so everything looking good so far and ill be flying out there next monday. Check them out, call them if you think they might help you. They only speak spanish so you might want to get a translator if you needed.
> 
> Home - OrderExpress Inc
> 
> I hope this helps some of you with this issue. They can cash any type of USA by the way not just Treasury. They just ask where the funds are coming from and what the entity that sends that does for and their relationship to you.
> 
> Let me know if this helps anyone! I have spent 2 years looking for solutions with banks and trying to open USA accounts from MX with no success and now there is a light at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> Have a good day!


Thanks for your post. I got a check from the US government a few months ago and was waiting to cash it in the States if I ever make back there before the check expires. I wonder if this company has a branch in Mexico City.


----------



## RogerPat

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for your post. I got a check from the US government a few months ago and was waiting to cash it in the States if I ever make back there before the check expires. I wonder if this company has a branch in Mexico City.


I think they do, give them a call you can ask for Juan Diaz if you have specific questions about a US treasury check and ask him what the nearest locations are near you. The general operators will not give you the details Juan will provide.


----------



## Isla Verde

RogerPat said:


> I think they do, give them a call you can ask for Juan Diaz if you have specific questions about a US treasury check and ask him what the nearest locations are near you. The general operators will not give you the details Juan will provide.


Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde

I know this thread has been inactive for a few months, but I had to post here today to share some good news. Today I was able to deposit the first (and only) stimulus check sent to me from the US Dept. of the Treasury a few months ago. I have had an account with Santander for over ten years by now, and that's where I went yesterday to make inquiries about my check, which expires this coming Saturday. Since I arrived near closing time, the pleasant young man who had the authority to approve the deposit asked if I could return today to deal with the approval process. I only waited about 20 minutes and was then taken care of by the Asst. Manager of the branch I use. He checked my passport, official ID, and asked routine questions to establish my identity. Apparently, everything checked out. I was asked to sign the check and given copies of the paperwork needed to process the deposit of the check. I was told I should see the deposit made to my account around May 7. The person who helped me gave me his card with his phone number, so I could call him in case something went wrong. I was thrilled that things went so smoothly!


----------

